# Windshield Wiper fluid barely cleans glass



## Verboten (Dec 22, 2018)

My car only has one fluid nozzle per blade that points to distal end of blade. The water slowly pours out (no spray) and does not clean on drivers side lower half.

Is the sprayer supposed to have 3 nozzles that point up down and outward? I saw a YouTube video of a M3 with this setup.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Definitely should have a relatively even spray covering the entirety of the blade as it splooshes.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a little bit of a drier patch down low when I’m totally covered with road salt, but generally the washer fluid can get the majority of the windshield wet and clean for me.


----------



## Markdthomas (Oct 28, 2018)

My driver side does not spray well or not at all.
Next time I take in for any service I will have them look at it.
Tried to figure it out myself but could not determine the issue.


----------



## Jetstreamsky (Aug 6, 2018)

The wiper system system gives the impression that there's no wash on the driver's wiper due to the close fluid distribution with the wiper blade; however, the fluid buildup from both wipers on the back swipe is more obvious so it appears there's only fluid on the passenger side.

You can see this in i1Tesla's video starting at around 4 mins 15 seconds and in detail at 7 mins 15 seconds here


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Also, @Verboten and @Markdthomas welcome to the forum, hope you find as much good stuff here as I have.


----------

